# Catalonian Tumblers



## Alan Bliven (Nov 10, 2004)

Does anyone know about Catalonian Tumblers? I'm very interested in this breed but finding info is like pulling hen's teeth.

Thanks,

Alan

BTW... I am new, this is my first post.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alan and welcome to pigeons.com. It does appear that you are interested in a fairly rare breed .. I was able to find some links by doing a Google search, but as you posted, there really isn't a whole lot of information about these birds out there. Perhaps another member here can help out. Good luck in your quest!

Terry


----------

